# TRAVIS BIKE MOTOR DATE & SPARK PLUG TYPE?



## eddy2dice (Aug 8, 2021)

Can anyone please help me date my 1.5hp Travis bike motor it’s serial number 1515 on the vin plate and 81905 P40 stamped on the engine block.
…ALSO what is the correct spark plug (available modern equivalent)
Many thanks in advance, Eddy


----------



## Fastfreddy (Aug 11, 2021)

Looks as though you have a nice setup.  I have been using Autolite copper core plug 414 and it seems to work well. I have also been using a slightly hotter Autolite #4093 in my other small 2 stroke engines.
My vin plate is #10500 ant the crankcase is stamped 90561y501.  Would he happy to discuss Travis with you anytime. 215  840 8189.


----------



## 50sville (Jan 30, 2022)

It would most likely be a 1949-50 as a good guess!


----------

